# Ryobi BT3000 10 in. TABLE SAW



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Ryobi BT3000
10 in. TABLE SAW*

I bought this off my wife uncle he had in storage and needed to get ride of it, It's in great shape like new and cut's like butter , it has a jig/router mounting on the side and it seems like I have to buy a BT3 kit to install it but I don't know how would mount a router or a jig to it and how would work? 

First what type of router or jig will work with this that I would have to get?


http://bt3000.com/Manuals/BT3000-Manual.pdf


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I suspect it would be cheaper just to buy an inexpensive router table and those work with any standard router. Usually the time to set up these multi-tool function are not worth the effort.

My full size router is probably my least used power tool. My RotoZip does its fair share of work.

Craigslist for used. Sears used to be good. Harbor Freight quality is probably fine for no more than it will be used. You can get a router and table for $99 . http://www.harborfreight.com/router-table-with-router-95380.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I had one of that model table saws.
That funky miter was a joke and there was no way to change to a better one so I gave the saw away and bought a different model.
It was a good idea, just poor design.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Motor burned up pretty quick and is half the cost of the whole new saw.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

7 year old thread.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> 7 year old thread.


Not anymore.


----------

